# ITC 250 DM



## Ian C. (Aug 31, 2018)

I have a line on an ITC 250DM round column mill.  I cannot confirm it works but was told it did when it was put into storage about 10-15yrs ago.... it was hard wired into the old shop and would need to be rewired to be tested.  

According to the tin label it was made in taiwan.

Does anyone know if the parts on this mill are interchangeable with those of an RF25?  I cannot find any info about it online.

Thanks!


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 1, 2018)

Any specific parts or just speculating you might need? If the latter I wouldn't worry too much if the machine is in good working condition when you purchase it. Wear parts like bearings and belts should be no problem as they are most likely industrial standard items.


----------



## Ian C. (Sep 1, 2018)

I am speculating since I cannot confirm the machine is in good working order.... it is crated and has been for a number of years since it was taken off the floor.  I was able to peak in but the people selling it do not know much about the machine or its history.

I am not too worried about typical wear items.  There is a good bearing shop down the road who can source most things if they do not have them.

I will just wait to see what happens when I get it home.


----------



## MyDadsAMachinist (Sep 1, 2018)

No way you’re going to outbid me. I’ll start at the $50 min and go to $60 if necessary!


----------

